# Please say a prayer for little Lucky



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lucky (aka "Lucky Duck" as my kids call him). is acting perfectly fine and normal. He played this morning, ate, and drank. But when he went to the bathroom on his potty pad, there was a few drops of blood in his stool.  He has never been outside on the ground, he spends most of his time in the puppy's x-pens or supervised in the livingroom.  No other symptoms besides the blood. I cut out the square on the pad with the poo and put it in a baggie to take to the vet. I am rounding up the kids now and will leave in 1/2 an hour.

I hope he's alright....my little Lucky Ducky  We love him so much.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh , no , i hope lil lucky is ok !!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up an SOS for little Lucky! 
Could he have gotten something off the floor---savaging like my Kitzel does?
Please let us know when you are back home from the vet! 
Sending love.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

prayers for precious little Lucky,
please keep us updated, hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no  will be praying for him


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

oh no! i hope little lucky is ok rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh gosh! Will be hoping little Lucky is OK! Keep us posted, please.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh let us know how it goes with little Lucky!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Back from the vet. He doesn't have a fever and they did a fecal on the stool I brought in. It came back negative for parasites. The doctor examined the stool and said it had a normal consistency. They gave him a dewormer for whipworms just in case, but she doubted he had them since it takes 3 months for them to incubate, and Terra and my other dogs have always be dewormed and always negative fecals.

They gave him an antibiotic shot as they said if the mucosa in his intestines is compromised, then a secondary infection may occur. They also gave me some "puppy pedialite" and some Science Diet canned i/d to mix with his dry puppy food, some antibiotic pills, and 2 more days worth of the dewormer.

We got him home and I noticed he had thrown up during the drive home.  I don't know if it was related to his illness or from car sickness (both T's get carsick). I set up a separate cage for him with a water bottle of his puppy pedialite. He doesn't seem interested in it, but I have a syringe that I can squirt it into his mouth if need be. 

I was alright until I discovered he had vomited, now I am having an anxiety attack! :crying: I am trying to stay calm as he's in my lap (shivering) as I type. I have a blanket around him...He's drooling a little bit. I don't know if that's from being sick to his stomach in the truck, or from this illness....or could the antibiotic shot make them sick to their stomachs?

If he worsens I am taking him back. I swear, I used to work at a veterinary hospital, I have seen dogs die from Parvo and all kinds of horrible things. I thought I did everything right to prevent illness in my puppies. I don't know what I am going to do if he get's worse...


Treasure is acting fine, as are the rest of my animals. I am going to call Triniti Jr's new owners and let them know, just in case.
Please pray, thank you!!!! :crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dear sweet Kelly, take a deep breath! Isn't parenting fun! There are always new reasons to trust God. "I may not know what He is doing, but I do know Who He is!"
They all get sick at some point, they all do silly things, but most of them recover quicker than we do! 
I would just stay tuned in to the vet---trust your instincts and keep ahead of all the "ifs." It sounds like you are doing everything you can do---and you just need to trust yourself & God---praying that if you need to do something else that this would be clear to you. We are here too--YOU ARE NOT ALONE! Between US and Europe time I think we have you covered 24/7.
Blessings and love. sandi


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

He just threw up again and I called the vet. She said it may be a result of carsickness and to give him a little time, but if he vomits again they are going to keep him for observation. Breath....I am trying so hard not to panic, he's so small. i am in tears. 

He's never set foot outside....I make everyone wash their hands before they touch them...they are out of their xpen only when my husband and I are watching..and only in a gated part of our livingroom. 

Pray its not parvo.....I mean, besides people having mud on their shoes and it getting into the carpet...how could he get it?? He hasn't ever even been put down at the vets!! :crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly - I'm so sorry but try to take deep breaths. Just like kids, pets can pick up viruses (you sure have to know the kid part) and get sick for a day or two. It's just life but it scares us so much. I'm hoping that's the case with Lucky. It sounds like your vet is very responsive luckily and they might need to have him there to take care of him best. You're doing a great job. You brought Lucky into this world and he was the little guy. I know your care, prayers and the vet will take care of him. Please keep us posted and know you're not alone. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kelly, did the vet do an ELISA test in his office for Parvo? Does Lucky have all of his puppy shots?
I do think you can bring parvo in on shoes---do you discard those at the door? 
Could it just be stress from having his brother disappear recently?
Just trying to help w/thinking here.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would be worried too of course  i hope he will live up to his name. Hopefully just stressed


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Parvovirus is characterized by severe, bloody diarrhea and vomiting, high fever and lethargy.
Kelly, just read the above---so if Lucky didn't have a fever then it is probably something else! Yay! Yippee.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have little Lucky in my thoughts...I'm sure he's okay and it's nothing big, maybe just a little virus or an upset stomach or something else that can be easily and quickly fixed. I totally understand your concern and worry though...we're here for you  Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

They did not do that test, but if I have to bring him back, I will ask for it. He had his first 2 sets of shots and is scheduled to get his last set on the 16th. We usually take shoes off at the door, but there are moments where someone doesn't. 

I don't think it could be from his brother leaving as both puppies seemed to be acting normally, running and playing, ever since.  He is sleeping on my lap now. Thanks everyone for your support. I think I would be in a royal panic if I didn't have you to talk to.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...prayinng for Lucky. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Here I am sitting in my kitchen with my laptop....and little Lucky sleeping in my lap. I washed his face so its a little scruffy :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh poor little guy! 

It's always so hard when you don't know if his symptoms are from the meds/vet visit or something is just going on. 

please keep us updated!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

poor little dude.....I'm sure it's nothing serious.....I bet he's back to being a crazy pup in no time. 

I understand your anxiety....I get like that any time something isn't right...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Breath....I really think if it were Parvo, he would be much sicker. And would have a fever. Hang in there. Really pulling for the little guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying that it's just a little stomach bug or something... please keep us updated.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think it's parvo...when I take a deep breath and think properly! I got some of his "puppy pedialite" in him and some of that I/D food. (that stuff must taste horrible because he took one lick and started shaking his head and trying to get it off his tongue! lol. I mixed it with his normal wellness and got him to eat a few bites. He's napping in his crate now. I am glad he's kept it down. I hope it stays down. The roads are really getting bad as we are having more snow. I am sooo tired of snow!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Worm meds can really be hard on a little one. Don't you think worm med and antibiotics are enough to have this reaction? I'd give him half a Pepto Bismal chewable tab and let him sleep. Try cooked chicken breast and a little white rice. I boil the chicken with the rice to flavor the rice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Lucky feeling now?


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry I was so upset earlier. These fluffs are my kids just like the ones I gave birth to  I was panicing for a bit when he vomitted that second time.  But that was the last time. He slept for over an hour in his crate, and then I woke him to see how he was and to take him to his potty pads. He went potty and is currently curled up on my husband in our recliner. He hasn't vomitted again which is such a relief. 

I am making chicken for dinner and was going to boil some for him too (great minds think alike Dee!  ) I will see how it goes tonight. If he vomits again, I will take him back to the vet. I was a little worried about all the medications as well. But as far as the wormer was concerned, I am almost certain there was no way he could have the whip worms...but I didn't want to chance it as my sister-in-law had an outside dog who passed away from whip worms.  I have some probiotics to give him when he feels better to help with the negative effects of the antibiotics.

So far so good....thanks to all for holding my hand.  I just worry so much for them (you should have seen me when Terra was giving birth!!! I was pacing the floors!!!).


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Poor baby. It really breaks my heart reading about our babies not feeling well. Sending thoughts and prayers your way. Get well soon Lucky!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> Sorry I was so upset earlier. These fluffs are my kids just like the ones I gave birth to  I was panicing for a bit when he vomitted that second time.  But that was the last time. He slept for over an hour in his crate, and then I woke him to see how he was and to take him to his potty pads. He went potty and is currently curled up on my husband in our recliner. He hasn't vomitted again which is such a relief.
> 
> I am making chicken for dinner and was going to boil some for him too (great minds think alike Dee!  ) I will see how it goes tonight. If he vomits again, I will take him back to the vet. I was a little worried about all the medications as well. But as far as the wormer was concerned, I am almost certain there was no way he could have the whip worms...but I didn't want to chance it as my sister-in-law had an outside dog who passed away from whip worms.  I have some probiotics to give him when he feels better to help with the negative effects of the antibiotics.
> 
> So far so good....thanks to all for holding my hand.  I just worry so much for them *(you should have seen me when Terra was giving birth!!! I was pacing the floors!!!)*.


Kelly - we sort of did see you via your posts that night. We were all nervous aunts as well. :HistericalSmiley: Glad to hear no more vomiting. Hoping it's just something that will pass. I had also googled Parvo earlier but between the fever and diarrhea both of which Lucky didn't seem to have I figured it's not that. Keep us posted on our little guy.:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

lol Susan!  I am almost afraid to look that up again...I must have sounded like a looney!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> lol Susan!  I am almost afraid to look that up again...I must have sounded like a looney!


Nope just a caring mom to Terra and grandma to the pups.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kelly -- just seeing this post. So sorry to hear that little Lucky isn't feeling well. I'm sure it isn't parvo. There would be a lot more poop and it would smell terrible.

Hopefully the antibiotic shot will take care of it. I'm sending hugs to you. Completely understand how nervous us human moms can get about our fluffs. Also sending lots of prayers for Lucky.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Do you mean hookworms vs whipworms? Hookworms can be transfered to the puppy by the mother through her milk. They can be deadly to young puppies. I am not trying to scare you, just clarify what you are saying. 

Here is an article on hookworms:
Hookworms in Dogs | PetMD

Here is an article on whipworms:
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_multi_trichuriasis

He will be fine. If he has two shots into him he should be protected from parvo. Carsickness can really make them sick and feeling awful and drooling. Poor little guy. :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Tina. I do know about hookworms...but is is whip worms she was talking about. Either way, his fecal was negative as was Terra's. And he has had 2 dewormings, 2 prior negative fecals, and today received Panacur just in case it was whip worms. Its a stretch in thinking that it might be whip worms, but the vet said she just wanted to cover all bases. I just read both articles and I believe there is no way he could have either. With 3 negative fecals and 3 dewormings...plus he isn't around any other animals and in a very clean environment. I do appreciate the links and information!! 

I was about to hit the "post" button....when I walked over to where Lucky has used a puppy pad. There is still blood in his stool. It isn't diarrhea, no mucus, but a little soft, he even had a tiny bit of blood on his fur on his back side.

What could be causing this?!! :crying: He's acting better....but the blood is still here, so he's defintely going back to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kelly, how is Lucky doing now? I hope he's feeling just fine and dandy.:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Dianne, he seems to be feeling better as he is eating and drinking, but like I said in the post above yours, I just found another bloody stool. Its bright red blood so that is new....not digested, meaning the problem in near his colon or rectum.  He isn't straining to go...I have had him on Wellness puppy and recently got some Dr Harvey's Canine. I have been slowly transitioning the T's over and tried a little with the puppies. Could the new food cause it?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

missiek said:


> Hi Dianne, he seems to be feeling better as he is eating and drinking, but like I said in the post above yours, I just found another bloody stool. Its bright red blood so that is new....not digested, meaning the problem in near his colon or rectum.  He isn't straining to go...I have had him on Wellness puppy and recently got some Dr Harvey's Canine. I have been slowly transitioning the T's over and tried a little with the puppies. Could the new food cause it?


Kelly, I don't think the change of food would do that. I went through so many different foods to come up with two that Rocky likes and I have not had that problem with blood. I think you are right to take him back. Did he get his anal glands done recently? It could have something to do with that. I would have the Vet check that. Good luck and try not to worry too much, it may just be infected anal glands...hugs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just now seeing this - praying our little Lucky is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I hope Lucky gets better soon and hope. Will be praying for him - poor baby :-(


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When Kitzel was vomiting blood & having a bloody stool he could not tolerate the chicken & rice (w/carrots) that he loves---it only made it worse. I had to do the ID thing---l small teaspoon per hour for almost 2 weeks. No other food. It was slow-sledding but eventually paid off. I wasn't crazy about it either.
I think you might want to do what the vet suggests rather than follow OUR advice. Just saying'. :innocent: Blood isn't a normal situation.
It is definitely closer to the elimination area---colon. If it doesn't have mucus then it probably isn't colitis. If it doesn't stop soon I would consider suggesting an exray to the vet.?
Still praying---first for him, but also for you and yours!
:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im praying for lucky n hoping this is nothing serious !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear you still saw some blood in Lucky's stool last night! I can't say for sure of course, but I think it MAY be from switching the food...he may just be a little sensitive to changes in his food, maybe a little more than other pups...? When I first got Bailey, he was on Purina at his rescue and I tried to switch him over to Innova puppy food initially. I started by mixing a tiny bit of the Innova in his old kibble every day...after two weeks, I increased the amount of Innova by just a little bit and that was enough to set him off...he had diarrhea with drops of blood and of course I freaked out. I didnt think it could have been the food since he had been eating it for two weeks...but the vet ran all the tests and found nothing. She put him on a dewormer too, just to be sure. But as soon as I cut down on the Innova, he was back to normal. I ended up using a different food after that and he transitioned to that one a lot more easily...and then had no problems eating a variety of different foods after that (until his recent issues). 

Just saying that it MAY just be that the new food he tried could have irritated his system just a bit. What protein did you use for the Dr. H?

Please do let us know how he's doing today and if the vet has any other insights in to whats going on with the poor guy :/


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Nida, I am still mixing the Wellness wet and dry with a little Dr. H. I have used chicken breast and egg so far. 

He is acting completely normal this morning. Playing and wanting attention like always. I am waiting for him to poo to see if there is any blood. If there is, I am going to take him back to the vet. But if its normal, then I am going to stay the course here with his antibiotics and bland diet with the I/D food.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

hoping and waiting to hear good news...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Glad he's doing better!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking on little Lucky this morning and hoping all is well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucky,
I hear you are thinking of changing your name to "Yuky," So please feel better soon and keep your special Lucky-Duck name!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Lucky,
> I hear you are thinking of changing your name to "Yuky," So please feel better soon and keep your special Lucky-Duck name!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Uhoh - we're on poo watch again. :new_shocked: Glad to hear Lucky's his perky self this morning and hoping his BM has no blood. I'm no expert at all but I'm wondering about the Dr H. He's really young so maybe even a little change can be a little too much. I would stay the course that you just talked about. Waiting to hear how things come out in the end. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Uhoh - we're on poo watch again. :new_shocked: Glad to hear Lucky's his perky self this morning and hoping his BM has no blood. I'm no expert at all but I'm wondering about the Dr H. He's really young so maybe even a little change can be a little too much. I would stay the course that you just talked about. Waiting to hear how things come out in the end. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley:
My friend has a "maltipo" or was that a maltese-poo---I know she spent a lot of money on it----Come on Lucky give us a free one!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's why i love you guys, you crack me up!!

So, Mr. Lucky- Ducky took his meds...although the wormer must have been hideous because he put up quite a fuss and made the worst face. Poor little man! 

He ate a little food and drank a little and is now napping in his crate.

Still no "maltese poo" yet but he has pee-ed 2 times so that is good. I am sure he's working up a real nice free one for you Sandi!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tell little "Yucky" I will be here holding my breath. . . and my nose! :rofl: 
I can NEVER pass up a freebie!


----------

